# Cruze Diesel Awarded Diesel Car of the Year Honors at NY Auto Show



## Rich+Cruze! (Apr 8, 2014)

Not to undermine the achievement (the Cruze diesel is an excellent vehicle), but what were the contenders for this award? The US is not exactly swimming in diesel automobiles.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I know VW sells a lot of diesels in the US. Based on VW's advertising and promotions I'm starting to think the CDT is cutting into VW sales.


----------



## mr overkill (Dec 1, 2013)

yea suddenly I see a lot more tdi commercials


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

PanAmPaul said:


> As a Cruze Diesel owner, I'm quite happy about this news so (in my first ever post here) I am pleased to share that the Cruze and Chevy both were recognized today at the New York Auto Show.
> 
> *Chevrolet Cruze Diesel Named 2014 Diesel Car of the Year*
> 
> ...


Thanks for sharing and welcome to the forum! I agree it's a great car!


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Rich+Cruze! said:


> Not to undermine the achievement (the Cruze diesel is an excellent vehicle), but what were the contenders for this award? The US is not exactly swimming in diesel automobiles.


From the article: "For the 2014 Diesel Car of the Year, jurors (magazine readers) chose from among 23 passenger vehicles and SUVs. "


----------



## UlyssesSG (Apr 5, 2011)

obermd said:


> I know VW sells a lot of diesels in the US. Based on VW's advertising and promotions I'm starting to think the CDT is cutting into VW sales.





mr overkill said:


> yea suddenly I see a lot more tdi commercials


I believe your seeing the VW offers and commercials because Volkswagen of America wants to clear dealer's lots of existing TDIs to make way for their new and improved next-generation EA288 turbo diesel motor, which will be offered in their 2015 models. Reports say this new powerplant runs cleaner and offers better performance and fuel efficiency than the older TDI motor.

Yes, I imagine the Cruze Diesel nicked a few shoppers from VW, exact numbers we'll never know, but not enough to cause a meltdown in Wolfsburg.

Competition's good for the consumer, so I say, 'Let the diesel clatter begin.'


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

UlyssesSG said:


> I believe your seeing the VW offers and commercials because Volkswagen of America wants to clear dealer's lots of existing TDIs to make way for their new and improved next-generation EA288 turbo diesel motor, which will be offered in their 2015 models. Reports say this new powerplant runs cleaner and offers better performance and fuel efficiency than the older TDI motor.
> 
> Yes, I imagine the Cruze Diesel nicked a few shoppers from VW, exact numbers we'll never know, but not enough to cause a meltdown in Wolfsburg.
> 
> Competition's good for the consumer, so I say, 'Let the diesel clatter begin.'


you sir hit the nail on the head with the whole statement. They cant get rid of the current models fast enough.


----------

